# Leo Porn!



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

I just went to check on my Hi-Yellow female and my male Blue Blizzard which I introduced to each other earlier and they were making sweet sweet love right there in the open! 

Once I manage to figure out how to get video up online and add in some Barry White music, I'll post a link!

ooooh, can't wait to see how she goes!


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here's the vid. Taken with my rubbish LG Shine. Forgive me!

031109184844.flv video by optikal101 - Photobucket


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

HeHe... still a good vid though. You might get EGGS!


----------



## Rodders (Jan 23, 2009)

How intrusive of you :lol2:


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Intrusive! They are freaky naughty! Didn't care who was looking or videoing them! At least they've taken it within the hides now... and I've never seen my boy with such a smile on his face


----------



## mr herp (Feb 11, 2009)

get in there son:lol2:


----------



## hubert_cumberdale (Oct 22, 2008)

wow ...how rude :blush:


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

what are the bzzards eyes like? do they have red veins? i only aske, as it looks fairly yellow, which could mean blazing blizzard or banana blizzard. i jsut though i'd mention as there's no such thing as a blue blizzard, well there is the midnight blizzard which can be fairly blue.


----------



## Optikal (Feb 4, 2009)

Here he is:



















When I bought him he was advertised as Blue Blizzard. He's developed loads of yellow on him in the past couple of months and his eyes are a caramel with like chocolate brown pin-striping. Gorgeous little fella he is.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

I agree with Kirsten there's not a blue blizzard morph 
however if you check out the following link you'll see that a Blazing Blizzard can have a blue-ish tint to it ~
Blazing Blizzard - Leopard Gecko Wiki


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

he looks as though he could be a banana blizzard, a murphy patternless blizzard, this would cause him to be yellower rather than white or grey. as you said they eye's aren't red veined it doesn't sound like blazing blizzard (albino blizzard).


----------

